# Temp's been 90's all week, phone overheated and shut down!



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cradle is on dash, sun beaming through windshield. Thinking of rubberbanding a damp cloth to rear of phone case... Thoughts? Suggestions? Advice? Much obliged!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

AC vent mount


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Thanks, no good. Cradle came with vent attach option, but vents in ride are vertical and oddly shaped. Just wont hold.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The airframe that I use works fine in vertical vents. I just put it at the bottom (so it doesn't slide) and then hook my phone in it. The airframe has slots going in both directions for a variety of vent types. It also holds your phone tight. There are two sizes: one for smaller phones and one for phablets (but not tablets).

Otherwise, I understand what you're saying. I used to live in Vegas and temps outside were over 100 and that sun blaring down on the phone always gave me a warning about overheating while charging (so it stopped charging) and then would shut off when it still didn't get cooled down. 

Can you find a vertical dashboard mount or CD mount to at least get it off of the top of the dash?

The only thing that I hate about the AC vent clips is that it blocks the AC when I need it on me! LOL. Living in Sacramento, AC is a necessity and especially when first getting in the car while it's been parked outside, need all the air I can get!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Square Jellyfish has an air vent mount that works on vertical. My Kenu mount doesn't work in the truck because of the vertical mounts, but this does:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GHV33KY/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Try this, if your using an andriod phone, turn off fast charge, take phone out of case, get a different case, turn off all your background running aps, and check out Proclips, http://www.proclipusa.com
I use a proclip for my subaru, it get the phone down just below your dash, so outsiders can't see it, and just below a ac vent.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Thanks, no good. Cradle came with vent attach option, but vents in ride are vertical and oddly shaped. Just wont hold.


My a/c vents are oddly shaped too, way too thick for tje clips and too deep.

I used a couple of zip ties to secure the base for the cradle. No problems at all.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Thanks, no good. Cradle came with vent attach option, but vents in ride are vertical and oddly shaped. Just wont hold.


Best buy sells a vent mount that's magenetic. The supplies come with a metal plate to stick in the back of the phone with an optional stick on plate to the back of phone. It might seem a little overpriced at around $30 but I've gotten my money's worth out of it over time.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I had a magnetic one, but going over a large speed bump (common in my area and they're so big they call them speed tables) or a pot hole and it would fall off the mount.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

My cheap plastic mount broke. I got small squares of Velcro from 99cent store. You can mount anywhere it fits.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Two spare batteries and a charger on ebay under 30 bucks.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UN7ZL0E/?tag=ubne0c-20

I would go with this... Only if you have a CD player, I just position it a little bit low, by turning it upside down.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

My a/c vents are odd shaped, the clips aren't long enough and the vent doors are too thick. I used a zip tie.

Phone Holder was $9.99 at Autozone. 
Black cable ties, $1.00 at the dollar store.

I've never had a problem with over heating whule in the cradle. I did before i got tbe ac vent. My old phone, the one in the picture, anytime I had the screen on while it was on the charger it would get hot if it was, Qnt in the ac mount,


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

How stable is that setup. It looks like it would swing back and forth as you drive.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> How stable is that setup. It looks like it would swing back and forth as you drive.


Doesnt move at all unless the vent moves.

There is a wedge in the back that keeps it tight.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a little insulated bag I use to keep my water cold while driving. I had to put my phone I the cooler bag for a few minutes after mine overheated.


----------

